# Odontophorus marlothii, the scorpion plant



## TimV (Oct 21, 2011)

Back in Feb. I posted a pic of this plant. Now it's bigger. I asked for opinions from the members here of what it was mimicking (plants from this arid region of Africa often mimic stones, eggs, animal droppings, dead animals, landslides etc...) Now it's clear to me it's a scorpion mimic. I kid you not, the scorpions in that area really look like this! Look at the two arms. If you were a small mammal, would you try to take a bite out of this??


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 21, 2011)

Not even if I were a very small mammal, I'm afraid: I'm convinced that even as a small mammal I would be terrified of scorpions. But it is very cool.


----------



## TimV (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, but you have a manly husband and German Shepherd behind you, so I've known for a long time I can't impress you. Yet you are kind anyway and are properly, publicly, horrified at my 4 year attempt at growing cool things, which in a twisted way makes me feel manly as well. Such an exemplar


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 21, 2011)

After years of looking at your plant pictures, Tim, I must finally tell you that I always enjoy them. And I look forward to opening each new one you post. These plants are things that the Lord has made for His purposes that I would never see except for your posts, and your photographic expertise with them is most impressive. I'm embarrassed at how long it's taken me to tell you how much I like the pictures.

Thanks.


----------



## TimV (Oct 21, 2011)

Aww, thanks, Margaret!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 21, 2011)

Well I do believe in keeping up the proprieties, and it is my place as a weak woman to be horrified at a lot of things . But I agree wholeheartedly with Margaret.


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 21, 2011)

You're very welcome, Tim, and Heidi, well, as much as I like seeing the plants, I too get a bit squeamish about bugs and pictures of them... Must be a "gal thing." But I do like Tim's avatar; I think it's cute, and again, really impressive photography. Bugs are okay to look at in their milieu, which is, regretfully for them, _not _inside my house...  It seems I have two Great Feline Hunters here that make short work of small "trespassers."


----------

